# Called to Worship and the Sea?



## Warren (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm 25, unmarried, a dead-end job, living with parents again, and so far called to the great joy of worshipping the Lord Jesus corporately. I'm not ashamed of the other blessings (youth, singleness, employment, loving parents), but there's been greater joy in going to church, to fellowship and singing psalms, pray, and sit under preaching. However, I really want to be a sailor. I'd need to begin on river boats, or on fishing boats, but I'd like to turn that into life at sea, at least until I get my bearings and finance round 3 of school. I'm inspired by types like Louis L'Amour and Eric Hoffer, who adapted to a wandering lifestyle and learned a lot that way, rather than the scholars who, God bless the good ones, never leave academia.

Has anyone made these two callings work? I mean, being unchurched for months, over a year at a time, in some cases. Bunking with all the unsavory types Christ likes to draw to himself. Possibly being the only Calvinist, let alone believer in my circle of contact. I'd just really like to know if anybody on these boards or in Reformed history made it work. I'm not looking for testimonies from men who _knew_ they had the calling to preach and evangelize, and were knit to a catechizing Church's mission, before beginning work as a sailor. Just anybody who was a layman at the time they went to sea on a freighter or fishing boat, as these would not have Sabbath services.

Thanks


----------



## johnny (Dec 15, 2014)

Sounds like you should join the Navy.

There are ministry opportunities involved in this, (Perhaps a Naval Chaplaincy Commission)

Naval Chaplaincy School and Center


----------



## Warren (Dec 15, 2014)

I appreciate the help, but I was turned down at MEPS in April, appealed, and lost.


----------



## earl40 (Dec 15, 2014)

Some jobs require one to be out of fellowship for extended periods of time. Not knowing you personally it appears to me from what you wrote you may be called to be a sailor. Sometimes you have to try it to find out. The Lord may take the salt out of you hair. Or you may really have sea legs, and if so the sailors life may be your calling. Of course check with your parents and friends who know you more than any of us.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Dec 15, 2014)

There used to be two missionary ships. Logos and Doulos. I believe one sank. I'm wondering if they are still around.

Here they are... operation mobilization has a ship ministry
OM Ships International

Note the article of them ministering in Cambodia


----------



## matt01 (Dec 15, 2014)

Warren said:


> However, I really want to be a sailor. I'd need to begin on river boats, or on fishing boats, but I'd like to turn that into life at sea, at least until I get my bearings...



How much time have you actually spent on the water?


----------



## Warren (Dec 16, 2014)

Probably 6-7 hours at sea as a passenger on a ferry in Greece/Turkey. I was also on a ferry to Elba. Just wanted to know if anybody's made this life work who was a layman, what their struggles were, what they did for worship, if they even recommend that way for another. My goal is using that time for discipline and field research, going back to school some day for archaeology.

ps My understanding is that, before you can leave the coast, one must log many hours on the riverways.

This may be the general principle part of my post, which everyone can help with. I generally believe that a man or woman in Christ is free to pursue a path, provided the gospel isn't compromised, and we've prayed and asked God to do his will. I question this now. I don't believe that, just because I'm free to pursue a certain line of work, or relationship, or education, etc I should, even if the matter is one of indifference, where I'm in the Life of Christ either way. Too often I've heard counsel that backfired when taken to mean as long as a good door opens in your life, thank God and pass through it. It's like "well, we've got to pass the bill to know what's in it" type talk. I'm a Son of God, his counsel should be forthright or it isn't his counsel.


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 16, 2014)

I worked on a small fishing boat as a young Christian, but it was with other Christians. I NEVER got over being seasick, just learned how to eat so that it was survivable. Couldn't even get close enough to coffee that I'd smell it, or I'd toss.

There are Christian boat captains and crews, just not easy to find, and maybe you don't want that. If I was looking to pursue that life, I'd find a fishing town and move there, hang around the piers and let my desire be known. Maybe attending a Church in the area would give you the opportunity to meet some Christian fishermen who would give you a chance. There's no requirement that you work on river boats before heading out to sea. You'd need to get a commercial fisherman's license, and the requirements vary from state to state. In CA in the '70's, you just paid your money and got your ticket. One very nice fishing town is Morro Bay, CA, and some decent Churches around there, too - maybe not very Reformed, though.

There's plenty more. Research would find 'em. Alaska is big, lots of companies hire in Seattle for the big ships. Floating processing vessels are one way to get in time on the water, but they're just floating factories. You've seen Deadliest Catch - you can hire on to the crab-buying companies and get sent to Dutch Harbor for the season (Sept-Oct.) to work on processing vessels there - they hire in Seattle, at least they did when I went in '79. Toughing it out and putting in the time in those sorts of situations will move you up the ranks and earn better berths, but it can be pretty hard and dull for a long time.

Getting into commercial freight shipping is something I know nothing about, but have always had the impression it's something you've got to just keep pushing to get into unless you know somebody. The seafood industry is always looking for fresh meat (pun intended), so might be your best approach, but it is no walk in the park, and once you're out, you're out - no quitting and going home until the ship hits shore, so be sure it's what you want to do.

BTW, working that industry and construction helped make me pretty hard-bitten, traits I now greatly regret. If I'd have had the wisdom to do something else in life, I think maybe I'd not be such a strain on many of my brothers' patience. Something to consider.


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 16, 2014)

Also, how's your health? Need pretty good strength and stamina for that kind of work.

And a pagan crew is about the last people I'd want to be stuck with out at sea. An obvious Christian would be an irresistible target for their ire and antics. My ungodly response to those situations was to become pugnacious, which is a terrible witness. Making them afraid to tick off the Christian may alleviate the persecution, but it certainly doesn't move them to ask about the hope that lies within you. Of course, if you're a REALLY big guy, that might not be an issue. But they will see EVERY flaw and failing close up. I guess that's true of every occupation, though.


----------



## ZackF (Dec 16, 2014)

Interesting read. Sounds like you'll converting Jimmy Buffett tunes into hymns.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 16, 2014)

Matthew, Hook up with this old Salt. I am from the Indy Congregation. 2nd RP. I will leave you my number in a PM.


----------



## Miss Marple (Dec 17, 2014)

I have family in Brookings, OR, and they have many fishermen there. They berth in Brookings Harbor and go out to sea and fish. Seems to me you could go there and do that, too. Also Crescent City, CA, has a harbor and many fishermen.


----------



## Warren (Dec 17, 2014)

Mushroom said:


> Also, how's your health? Need pretty good strength and stamina for that kind of work.
> 
> And a pagan crew is about the last people I'd want to be stuck with out at sea. An obvious Christian would be an irresistible target for their ire and antics. My ungodly response to those situations was to become pugnacious, which is a terrible witness. Making them afraid to tick off the Christian may alleviate the persecution, but it certainly doesn't move them to ask about the hope that lies within you. Of course, if you're a REALLY big guy, that might not be an issue. But they will see EVERY flaw and failing close up. I guess that's true of every occupation, though.


Pretty good. I work at FedEx and lift a lot at home too, occasionally I run a couple miles. I would have passed all my examinations at MEPS, which is processing for the military, however there were things that pushed me further down the doctor's list. Why take a 20 something going on 30, whose got paperwork, if you've got 30 18 year olds with no medical past?

Everything you've said is what I've considered myself, and then some. I'm not big but pretty much average, and I'm sort of on the slow side, when it comes to processing information, though I've been told I'm intelligent, and I keep reading to stay that way. Also, for some reason, I've always had a slow metabolism, so I seem clunky on my feet. This makes for pretty sorry combination, with first impressions, which is exactly when I'd be sized up.

As far as the lasting impact on my character, that's something I hadn't considered at all. I'm not the meekest of personalities, even with the presence of weekly worship and prayer. I think my old coping mechanism was something like what you describe. Since my bout with Calvinism as an Arminian, I've been intentional about renewing my mind in psalms.

(This is where I get a little personal, but there was something in the luster of enlistment, contrary to all discipline and humility, that appealed to my envy of powerful people, and what I might accomplish if given half the chance, which always disturbed me, until I prayed and carried on. And that's after a Christian upbringing and a pretty rounded education in ethics from history, the Bible, and philosophy. I was counseled to pursue what ever path was before me, as long as I was thankful and gave God the glory, but I don't believe all the "paths" I choose are as indifferent as I once thought... I think the gray paths are actually the worst to take... unless I'm absolutely certain God has called me to be there, in which case I would be in his light and not dark. Seems like a life in twilight is confusion on a person's character.)

Will give you a call, Mr. Snyder.

Thanks for the replies. I've read them all.


----------

